# Sprint Galaxy S4 not giving all Gmail notifications



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

I've noticed for at least a couple days that my GS4 is not notifying me of every email (as it should), and instead sometimes does and sometimes doesn't. When it doesn't I have to go into the Gmail app and refresh to get a new email... It is set to notify for every message (but for whatever reason it isn't...)

Any clue on how to fix this problem? I've removed and readded my Google account, and I've uninstalled and reinstalled all the Gmail app updates.


----------



## jprince526 (Oct 31, 2013)

If the push notifications settings on the device are not solving the problem you may have to access gmail on a pc, go to settings then IMAP/POP and adjust or reconfigure the device.


----------

